# TOPPING NX3 Portable Headphone Amplifier Impressions Thread



## musicphotolife

I was researching for a budget headphone amp and chanced upon the TOPPING NX1 thread with great reviews. Then I found that @littlemart is carrying the latest TOPPING NX3, so after contacting him, we met up this evening and I bought the NX3 from him.
  
 Here's the spec he shared:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/787583/topping-nx3-portable-amp 


littlemart said:


> I am happy to share that following the popular NX1 and NX2, Topping has launch their NX3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I kindly asked him if I could borrow the NX1 from him for a few days so that I could listen and write a comparative review. He agreed, much to my delight.
  
 2 hours later, fresh from burn-in, I decided to start sharing my brief impressions and may share more over the next few days.
  
 Equipment used for testing: Sony NWZ-A15, Fisher Audio FA-011, SMSL W5 short stereo cable.
  

  
 Please note that this is the first time I am testing both amps, unlike many other forumers who are too familiar with NX1 audio characteristics. Hence I am offering a _*relative*_ comparison between the two. In addition, I am testing with FA-011, known to be very open-sounding.
  
 a. NX3 sounds less bright, more tight, while NX1 sounds more airy.
 b. NX3 has more body at the bass, while NX1 is less boomy.
 c. NX3 is comparatively warmer but retains the clarity.
 d. NX3 drives better. I compared the volume to be identical when NX1 is 90% while NX3 is 70%.
 e. NX3 comes with bass boost. Enabling it increases the bass range, making it sound fatter.
 f. I prefer the NX3 for balance, tightness and bass response. But I enjoy NX1 openness and treble brilliance.
  
 Hope this brief impression can trigger some discussion and interest on this successor to NX1. Do ask any questions and I will try to answer, though I will not be able to describe as precise as other veteran forumers. Thanks for reading!


----------



## fourrobert13

Obviously this is brand new, but i don't see it available anywhere in the US.  Any other details you can provide (release date, price)?
  
 Thank


----------



## FiJAAS

Could you take more pictures of the NX3?


----------



## littlemart

Minimum Retail @USD 79.99. Topping should have release their stock to their dealers by then.. not sure what is holding them to make an official launch. I believe soon the NX3 will available. Just keep a look out places at Amazon, ebay etc
  
 One of the key highlight by Topping is the TI TPA6120 amplifier chip which is use in Sony PHA-3


----------



## FiJAAS

musicphotolife said:


> I was researching for a budget headphone amp and chanced upon the TOPPING NX1 thread with great reviews. Then I found that @littlemart
> is carrying the latest TOPPING NX3, so after contacting him, we met up this evening and I bought the NX3 from him.
> 
> Here's the spec he shared:
> ...




Could you take more pictures of your setup? Stacked and also side by side?


----------



## musicphotolife

fijaas said:


> Could you take more pictures of the NX3?


 
  
  


fijaas said:


> Could you take more pictures of your setup? Stacked and also side by side?


 
  
 As requested


----------



## FiJAAS

musicphotolife said:


> As requested




Thanks!


----------



## fourrobert13

I'm glad to see this uses a standard micro USB cable unlike the NX1.  $79 isn't bad.


----------



## ozkan

musicphotolife said:


> I was researching for a budget headphone amp and chanced upon the TOPPING NX1 thread with great reviews. Then I found that @littlemart
> is carrying the latest TOPPING NX3, so after contacting him, we met up this evening and I bought the NX3 from him.
> 
> Here's the spec he shared:
> ...




Thanks for the comparison. Are they out the box impressions for both Nx1 and NX3? If so you'd better burn them in for at least 50 hours as the sound may change with time. Will be looking for your detailed review and comparison  

NX3 looks great btw.


----------



## MrRzepa

Rzepa likes the shape of NX3 more than NX1. It looks like it would stack better with his iMod 5g.


----------



## DjBobby

Very confusing. On the Topping's website there isn't a word about it: http://www.tpdz.net/en/products.htm.
 Aliexpress doesn't have it, and on eBay found only one NX3 offer with added confusion, mentioning in the specs "DAC decoder - SoundCard: PCM2704 HI-FI USB DAC SPDIF".
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Topping-NX3-HiFi-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier-TPA6120A2-Chip-/111828748323?hash=item1a09834823:g:xxUAAOSwLzdWTsn5


----------



## sgl54

Looks interesting, I've just started looking for a new basic amp. I have had the NX1 for just over 3 months now. It has and a nice form factor also worked well until recently. Unfortunately at the top 20% on the volume has noticeable static, initially just while turning the knob. Now consistently above that 80% level over the past couple of weeks. I'm hoping it my just be a one off anomaly as I say I like the form factor. This one form wish and sound wise looks like it will pair well with the x3ii.


----------



## musicphotolife

ozkan said:


> Thanks for the comparison. Are they out the box impressions for both Nx1 and NX3? If so you'd better burn them in for at least 50 hours as the sound may change with time. Will be looking for your detailed review and comparison
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yes I'm still burning in, so I'm withholding any further comments. Unfortunately I have to return the NX1 so I won't be able to make further comparisons between the 2.


----------



## musicphotolife

djbobby said:


> Very confusing. On the Topping's website there isn't a word about it: http://www.tpdz.net/en/products.htm.
> Aliexpress doesn't have it, and on eBay found only one NX3 offer with added confusion, mentioning in the specs "DAC decoder - SoundCard: PCM2704 HI-FI USB DAC SPDIF".
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Topping-NX3-HiFi-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier-TPA6120A2-Chip-/111828748323?hash=item1a09834823:g:xxUAAOSwLzdWTsn5


 
 I've looked at the manual again, and confirmed that the NX3 does not have DAC. As for why there is no official launch, I can only speculate that perhaps TOPPING wants to wait after Black Friday frenzy.
  
 Here is the purchase link from Singapore distributor: https://littlemart.wordpress.com/portable-amplifiers/topping-nx3/


----------



## littlemart

djbobby said:


> Very confusing. On the Topping's website there isn't a word about it: http://www.tpdz.net/en/products.htm.
> Aliexpress doesn't have it, and on eBay found only one NX3 offer with added confusion, mentioning in the specs "DAC decoder - SoundCard: PCM2704 HI-FI USB DAC SPDIF".
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Topping-NX3-HiFi-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier-TPA6120A2-Chip-/111828748323?hash=item1a09834823:g:xxUAAOSwLzdWTsn5


 
 musicphotolife is right! NX3 is a pure portable amp. No Built in DAC. I have confirmed this with Topping also.  It seem the other online store sellers just copied some of the spec that is belong to NX2......


----------



## FiJAAS

I see that this item is available on Amazon US, anyone order it yet?


----------



## sgl54

fijaas said:


> I see that this item is available on Amazon US, anyone order it yet?



Thanks, I've been waiting, I grabned another Nx1( arrived last week) but the first is an the way back ( fualty volume control ) so the timmungs almost perfect.


----------



## Podster

sgl54 said:


> Thanks, I've been waiting, I grabned another Nx1( arrived last week) but the first is an the way back ( fualty volume control ) so the timmungs almost perfect.


 
 Glad to see they are going to fix your volume control sgl, and to think I almost consider my NX1 disposable at $26! Now with that said for $26 it is one heck of an amp


----------



## sgl54

podster said:


> Glad to see they are going to fix your volume control sgl, and to think I almost consider my NX1 disposable at $26! Now with that said for $26 it is one heck of an amp:wink_face:



That was pretty much my take on it to ( disposable) but when all said in done it was just over a month old. So while I don't have a huge problem with that I excpected a bit more time wise. But these thing tend to fail immediatly or are gopd till the battries quit holding a chage. Your right in that it's a heck of an amp, I have a couple phones that just don't work on some things with iut and amp. Havi and Puro both. Plus I actually use it as a pre amp in the car, you know how it is in California. Never rains and always convertible top down weather, well as far as I'm concerned. It's all good fun!


----------



## Podster

sgl54 said:


> That was pretty much my take on it to ( disposable) but when all said in done it was just over a month old. So while I don't have a huge problem with that I excpected a bit more time wise. But these thing tend to fail immediatly or are gopd till the battries quit holding a chage. Your right in that it's a heck of an amp, I have a couple phones that just don't work on some things with iut and amp. Havi and Puro both. Plus I actually use it as a pre amp in the car, you know how it is in California. Never rains and always convertible top down weather, well as far as I'm concerned. It's all good fun!


 

 Hmm, don't they have headphone laws out there? You can't wear them driving here but I see people doing it more and more
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Uh, what ambulance officer


----------



## sgl54

podster said:


> Hmm, don't they have headphone laws out there? You can't wear them driving here but I see people doing it more and more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Now, now your responsibility is showing! Actually I have a Dual head unit running through the factory amp. It has USB, Bluetooth and Aux in on the front panel. The Fiio X3 doesn't have Bluetooth as you know and the Aux in is as they say the weak sister.Sso I use the amp to attenuate the signal when speed reaches a certain ( I almost positive it's the actual posted legal limit  ) speed, top down I turn the little knob and low and behold I still can hear the music. Sure it would sound better with the earphones but the silly little car attracts enough attention ( is this where I say I'm socially responsible?) without giving them a reason to pull me over. It's a tough balance but no tickets  so  affordable insurance and more audio.


----------



## Podster

sgl54 said:


> Now, now your responsibility is showing! Actually I have a Dual head unit running through the factory amp. It has USB, Bluetooth and Aux in on the front panel. The Fiio X3 doesn't have Bluetooth as you know and the Aux in is as they say the weak sister.Sso I use the amp to attenuate the signal when speed reaches a certain ( I almost positive it's the actual posted legal limit  ) speed, top down I turn the little knob and low and behold I still can hear the music. Sure it would sound better with the earphones but the silly little car attracts enough attention ( is this where I say I'm socially responsible?) without giving them a reason to pull me over. It's a tough balance but no tickets  so  affordable insurance and more audio.


 

 I see, that is cool
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My GTI stereo has that same function built in as well, speed and external sounds raise the volume on my player too. After 59 years I'm not sure if I even know the meaning of responsible now


----------



## sgl54

podster said:


> I see, that is cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Now if I'd left in the stock unit it would still have that external sound and speed dependent volume control as well. After all aren't all these VW products  the same? Ok they may spell it differently but it's really the same, You say GTI and I say 911. The change in head units was two fold my wife likes to connect her phone ( which I have trouble remembering to carry) and it's the same as we have in the "family car" read wife's car and in my other little car a 96 BMW Z3 ( It stay so when either of the boys 'Both in local UC's" cars fail they don't borrow mine) so the learning curve is nil. You know I figured we were about the same age. I mean Dwight Yokum, Frank Sinatra was a dead give away. Of course I prefer Richard Powel to Sinatra but Little Sister, Little Ways and the Streets of Bakersfield still work! So given I'm at least a year older than you and I am responsible, it just may be that  someone keeps changing the definition.


----------



## Podster

sgl54 said:


> Now if I'd left in the stock unit it would still have that external sound and speed dependent volume control as well. After all aren't all these VW products  the same? Ok they may spell it differently but it's really the same, You say GTI and I say 911. The change in head units was two fold my wife likes to connect her phone ( which I have trouble remembering to carry) and it's the same as we have in the "family car" read wife's car and in my other little car a 96 BMW Z3 ( It stay so when either of the boys 'Both in local UC's" cars fail they don't borrow mine) so the learning curve is nil. You know I figured we were about the same age. I mean Dwight Yokum, Frank Sinatra was a dead give away. Of course I prefer Richard Powel to Sinatra but Little Sister, Little Ways and the Streets of Bakersfield still work! So given I'm at least a year older than you and I am responsible, it just may be that  someone keeps changing the definition.


 

 LOL, don't forget a year more responsible
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To tell the truth of the Rat Pack I'm a Deano man all the way
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers


----------



## sgl54

podster said:


> LOL, don't forget a year more responsible
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Now that a fact, always remember and never forget . The Rat pack well except for Joey Bishop could all sing and sing well.  You know Dean could have made a name for himself if it weren't Jerry!


----------



## Podster

sgl54 said:


> Now that a fact, always remember and never forget . The Rat pack well except for Joey Bishop could all sing and sing well.  You know Dean could have made a name for himself if it weren't Jerry!




Yep, same goes for Tom


----------



## drteming

Got the NX3 a couple of days ago.  It's a nice chunk of gear, very well built and substantial. I paired it with my Fiio X3ii, and have been listening with an Audio Technica ATH-M50x and LZ-A2.  I've gone through several albums:  Donald Fagen The Nightfly (Japanese Target RB-FLAC), Pink Floyd Wish You Were Here (SACD DSF), Dire Straits Making Movies (SACD DSF), Yes Close to the Edge (Steve Wilson 2013 Remix 24 Bit 96 KHz), Yggdrasil Prose Edda (RB-FLAC), Daft Punk Random Access Memories (24 Bit 88 KHz), and the whole Shpongle discography (RB-FLAC).  The stock amp in the X3ii sounds very good, but the NX3 adds a nice oomph, especially with the ATH-M50x.  The bass boost kind of muddles things up so I keep it off.  
  


  
 The NX3 has less hiss (only noticeable with the LZ-A2) than the NX2 (which I use with my phone and laptop), and is definitely a step up.


----------



## FiJAAS

drteming said:


> Got the NX3 a couple of days ago.  It's a nice chunk of gear, very well built and substantial. I paired it with my Fiio X3ii, and have been listening with an Audio Technica ATH-M50x and LZ-A2.  I've gone through several albums:  Donald Fagen The Nightfly (Japanese Target RB-FLAC), Pink Floyd Wish You Were Here (SACD DSF), Dire Straits Making Movies (SACD DSF), Yes Close to the Edge (Steve Wilson 2013 Remix 24 Bit 96 KHz), Yggdrasil Prose Edda (RB-FLAC), Daft Punk Random Access Memories (24 Bit 88 KHz), and the whole Shpongle discography (RB-FLAC).  The stock amp in the X3ii sounds very good, but the NX3 adds a nice oomph, especially with the ATH-M50x.  The bass boost kind of muddles things up so I keep it off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Should you say the NX3 is better then Fiio A3?


----------



## drteming

The A3 has the same amp section as the X3ii right? I like the NX3 over the X3ii like I said. To be more specific, the bass drums are more impactful and the bottom end is more well rounded. Both do the mid range and highs equally well. Be mindful, I've got old ears and can't hear anything over 13-14 KHz. My impressions are valid for me and the headphones I used so YMMV.


----------



## Jazzhum

My NX3 will arrive somewhere in january. Hope it can add a bit of extra bass to my XDUOO X3, when I feel like it, and some extra driving power for an old pair of Sennheiser HD600.


----------



## stefanolandesca

How do these fare against the fiio e12a?


----------



## sgl54

stefanolandesca said:


> How do these fare against the fiio e12a?



I'd also me interested in knowing. I do have the E11 k (E3 ) arriving today which may provide ( some ) indication how these fit sound wise etc. If that would help.


----------



## drteming

So I've been playing with the NX3 for couple of weeks now, and I am absolutely amazed by this amp.  It comes really, really close to my O2 amp (self-built kit from Mayflower), but I'm sure I'm limited by my headphones.  It is absolutely flat and does not add anything else to the music.  Like all of my stuff, it has been opened up so I can take a gander at the innards. 
  

  
 Here's the top side of the audio portion.
  

  
 Close-up of the Ti-6120.
  

  
 The underside of the audio portion.
  

  
 Close-up of the Burr-Brown 2134 op-amp.
  

  
 The top and bottom of the power section.


----------



## stefanolandesca

So it has a burr brown amp.. nice


----------



## Jazzhum

My NX3 arrived. Tested it with an XDUOO X3 dap and (old) Sennheisser HD600 headphones. Used Tomita's Snowflakes Are Dancing (in FLAC's), because of the many different sounds, layers and expression in the music. I am happy. The NX3 drives the HD600 very well, without compromising the clear sound of the XDUOO X3. (Without the NX3 they sounded kind of narrow and subdued, even if I had the gain of the X3 set to +6.)


----------



## Podster

drteming said:


> Got the NX3 a couple of days ago.  It's a nice chunk of gear, very well built and substantial. I paired it with my Fiio X3ii, and have been listening with an Audio Technica ATH-M50x and LZ-A2.  I've gone through several albums:  Donald Fagen The Nightfly (Japanese Target RB-FLAC), Pink Floyd Wish You Were Here (SACD DSF), Dire Straits Making Movies (SACD DSF), Yes Close to the Edge (Steve Wilson 2013 Remix 24 Bit 96 KHz), Yggdrasil Prose Edda (RB-FLAC), Daft Punk Random Access Memories (24 Bit 88 KHz), and the whole Shpongle discography (RB-FLAC).  The stock amp in the X3ii sounds very good, but the NX3 adds a nice oomph, especially with the ATH-M50x.  The bass boost kind of muddles things up so I keep it off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Man do we ever have a similar music library! I see the NX3 is considerably larger than the NX2 and NX1 which I have, glad to hear of the improvements in the 3 and seems like is is priced about what the 2 cost me. May have to give the new Topping a try


----------



## golov17

djbobby said:


> Very confusing. On the Topping's website there isn't a word about it: http://www.tpdz.net/en/products.htm.
> Aliexpress doesn't have it, and on eBay found only one NX3 offer with added confusion, mentioning in the specs "DAC decoder - SoundCard: PCM2704 HI-FI USB DAC SPDIF".
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Topping-NX3-HiFi-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier-TPA6120A2-Chip-/111828748323?hash=item1a09834823:g:xxUAAOSwLzdWTsn5



http://s.aliexpress.com/auYBvQFn


----------



## DjBobby

golov17 said:


> http://s.aliexpress.com/auYBvQFn


 

 Thanks. More than 2 months elapsed since my post, so I see it meanwhile showing up all around. Was actually just eyeballing exactly that offer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## golov17

djbobby said:


> Thanks. More than 2 months elapsed since my post, so I see it meanwhile showing up all around. Was actually just eyeballing exactly that offer  .


 more?


----------



## Light - Man

I am impressed with the NX3, early days but I think it is better than the Fiio E12A and the Cayin C5 but as I no longer have them, I cannot do a direct comparison.
 I liked it straight out of the box, very neutral and very transparent with very good sound stage and depth, musicality and timbre, etc. - need I say more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Mine is silver and I think it is a nice size and well made, I think the NX1A is a bit too small for my liking and a noticeable step down from the NX3.


----------



## Niyologist

How long can the NX3 last on a single charge?


----------



## musicphotolife

niyologist said:


> How long can the NX3 last on a single charge?


 
 It can last 25 hours.


----------



## Niyologist

musicphotolife said:


> It can last 25 hours.




Thanks. That's pretty impressive.


----------



## Light - Man

light - man said:


> I am impressed with the NX3, early days but I think it is better than the Fiio E12A and the Cayin C5 but as I no longer have them, I cannot do a direct comparison.
> I liked it straight out of the box, very neutral and very transparent with very good sound stage and depth, musicality and timbre, etc. - need I say more!
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
*Update:* After some decent burn-in time on both the NX3 and NX1A I find myself preferring the NX1A paired with my Hidizs AP100 DAP and Yamaha HPH-MT220 cans.
  
 I find the NX3 has a little too much low bass emphasis ( without bass boost on) with a lack of top end detail and airiness.
  
 When I first got the 2 amps I could only try them with one IEM and without much burn-in.
  
 I suppose it shows us that the influence of burn-in time (if you believe in it) and pairings/synergies make it more difficult to recommend a product!


----------



## hqssui

light - man said:


> *Update:* After some decent burn-in time on both the NX3 and NX1A I find myself preferring the NX1A paired with my Hidizs AP100 DAP and Yamaha HPH-MT220 cans.
> 
> I find the NX3 has a little too much low bass emphasis ( without bass boost on) with a lack of top end detail and airiness.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the update. May I ask you, if you turn on the bass switch, would it boost the sub-bass or mid-bass?


----------



## musicphotolife

hqssui said:


> Thanks for the update. May I ask you, if you turn on the bass switch, would it boost the sub-bass or mid-bass?


 
 On paper, it boosts the entire bass range. But my ears tell me the mid-bass is more impacted.

 Source: http://www.tpdz.net/en/products/nx3/


----------



## musicphotolife

light - man said:


> *Update:* After some decent burn-in time on both the NX3 and NX1A I find myself preferring the NX1A paired with my Hidizs AP100 DAP and Yamaha HPH-MT220 cans.
> 
> I find the NX3 has a little too much low bass emphasis ( without bass boost on) with a lack of top end detail and airiness.
> 
> ...


 
 I have the exact sentiments when I reviewed it, and described that in the first post. NX1 is definitely more unbiased and more transparent at the highs, while NX3 delivers more warmth and bass details. Consumers have a choice between the 2 based on their listening preference.


----------



## hay2014

Hi there
  
 I haven't got the E12A but I do have the Fiio E12, so I can make some comparisons there.
  
 It is early days with the NX3 but I can definitely say that the NX3 has a MUCH wider soundstage with instruments placed well within that sound stage with good depth.  The E12 soundstage is good and I enjoy listening to it, but there is no doubt that the NX3 wins hands down here.
  
 Both the E12 and the NX3 are warmish sounding amplifiers.  Both sound very good.
  
 I would say that the NX3 has some warmth at the lower end (without bass boost) and perhaps is a tad less smooth at the top end, but it is still burning in.
  
 I think the bass boost is better on the E12, the bass boost on the NX3 is muddy and not needed as normal mode has lots of bottom end. YMMV.
  
 I think though for it's price point is a very good amplifier - probably the best amplifier in this price range.  I also have the Fiio A3 and there is absolutely no doubt in my mind that this mplifier is better than the A3.
  
 I would say the NX3 would be a great match for anyone who has slightly bright headphones that could do with some warming up and need some weight at the bottom end.  If your headphones are already strong in that region they would probably pair better with the NX1 that adds the airy top end.  (I still think the NX3 has plenty of air though).
  
 Hope this helps.
  
 cheers
 John


----------



## hqssui

Thanks @hay2014 and @musicphotolife.. Thats the information I was looking for..


----------



## hay2014

no problem.  I hope this helps you decide.  You really can't go wrong with either the E12 or the NX3 really.  Both really good amps, especially for their respective price ranges.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

I currently have the FiiO E11. I would like to buy another if it was still made. Mine is starting to have problems.
  
 I am wondering how the bass boost on this compares. The E11 suits my Audio Technica ATH-AD700s really well as they are very bass light. The E11 on bass boost 2 adds a fair amount of punch to the bass. I am just wondering if this adds a large amount or just a little. I will be plugging it into the line out of my E10 for when listening with my PC. I also will probably be using it with my Android tablet.
  
 Charging while working will be an advantage but that isn't something I must have. The battery is about 3 times the size of the one in my E11 and now my E11 is only lasting about 6 hours at max I think. That is a lot better.
  
 One change that I could well notice is that it will probably less powerful. My E11 is 200mW with 32ohm headphones where as this says it is 98mW. That looks to be a lot less powerful to me. I don't know what the difference in volume will be. What sort of a difference does high gain make? It only makes a small difference on my E11. My headphones are only 32ohm but I just like that I only have to move the dial slightly to make a huge difference. This isn't something that I must have but I just tend to prefer sensitive dials as that is what I am used to.
  
 Looking at images of this amplifier, the design is just what I am after. Very similar to the E11. As I said, the bass boost is the most important thing for me. If anyone can help, please let me know in what way it affects the sound and what sort of quantity of bass it adds. If it is only a really minor difference, I will probably have to look for another amplifier.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Light - Man

thegianthogweed said:


> I currently have the FiiO E11. I would like to buy another if it was still made. Mine is starting to have problems.
> 
> I am wondering how the bass boost on this compares. The E11 suits my Audio Technica ATH-AD700s really well as they are very bass light. The E11 on bass boost 2 adds a fair amount of punch to the bass. I am just wondering if this adds a large amount or just a little. I will be plugging it into the line out of my E10 for when listening with my PC. I also will probably be using it with my Android tablet.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have had the E11K and reckon the NX3 is much more powerful ( I don't bother with output ratings anymore)
  
 To me the NX3 has plenty of bass and body to the midrange and the boost just messes up the sound and is therefore a useless feature.
  
 It is a nice amp and you would have to look at something like the E12A (which is a long amp) for something as good or better.
  
 What other amps do you have your eye on.
  
 p.s. I believe the E11K continues to be made and has been renamed Fiio A3 (Kilimanjaro 2)


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

light - man said:


> I have had the E11K and reckon the NX3 is much more powerful ( I don't bother with output ratings anymore)
> 
> To me the NX3 has plenty of bass and body to the midrange and the boost just messes up the sound and is therefore a useless feature.
> 
> ...


 

 The E11 was known for boosting the bass a little too much for some people. I have the original E11 and I have read that the E11k or as you say, the A3 boost the bass a little less than my E11.
 Maybe the NX3 bass boost will be to much for quite a lot of headphones. Mine however as I said are very bass light. They have very clear and sharp treble. I would say they have emphasized treble. People also said the E11 messed up the sound when the bass boost was on 2, but with my headphones, it didn't seem to so long as the recording was decent.
  
 My headphones are open back and when I listen to some songs, the bass is there but it is pretty weak and quiet. It seems to respond pretty well to the E11 on bass boost 2 which many people on headfi tended to say sounded muddy. Maybe it does mess up the sound on my headphones? However, I like the way it allows me to actually hear and feel the impact that the bass just doesn't have when it is on flat.
  
 From what I have read, the E12 bass boost only makes a tiny difference. Also, as I would want to buy the E11 again if it was still available, I don't really want to pay much more. The NX3 is £59 on amazon.co.uk compared to £34 which I paid for my E11. That is already a fair bit more. The E12 is more expensive still.
  
 What headphones did you use with it when you tried out the bass boost? I can understand that if they already have a reasonable amount that is may not sound that good. With bass heavy or even normal bass level headphones, my E11 on bass boost 2 can sound pretty muddy and mess up the sound a lot on bass boost 2.
  
  
 Edit:
  
 I maybe should have added this link:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/800712/replacement-for-fiio-e11#post_12399348
  
  
 I have written here a bit about what I am after. The NX3 does look reasonable but I'm just now sure how well the bass boost will preform with my headphones. If it isn't what I am after, then amazon should be fairly easy to return to.


----------



## Light - Man

I was using Yamaha HPH-MT220 closed cans.
  
 Yes, if you buy from Amazon you can return it, so it is not a gamble, you will never know until you try it.
  
 Of course you could consider buying a DAP instead, too many choices!


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

light - man said:


> I was using Yamaha HPH-MT220 closed cans.
> 
> Yes, if you buy from Amazon you can return it, so it is not a gamble, you will never know until you try it.
> 
> Of course you could consider buying a DAP instead, too many choices!


 

 I have the FiiO X3 DAP and that actually is the same as the same DAC and other parts as the E17. I don't like to use that as my desktop amp as it has buttons not a dial for the volume.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-e11/reviews?start=20
  
 Some reviews here of my E11. Quite a few people do mention that it does mess up the bass when using the bass boost. Since I am after more bass and currently, my headphones don't sound very warm so this amplifier may suit them very well.
  
 The only other thing that concerns me is that the output power in mW is 92mW lower with the NX3 compared to the E11. Will this affect volume output? I like the dial to be sensitive but it won't be a big problem as I never go beyond half way with my E11. I am just wondering how effective the high gain is. It only boost the volume slightly on my E11. It will be good if it makes a very noticeable difference on this.
  
 Since it it about twice the price I managed to get my E11 for, I can't imagine that sound should be any worse.


----------



## hay2014

I have both the E11 and the Topping NX3.  In regards to the E11 it has two different bass boosts and the NX3 has one.  I always thought that the E11 bass boost 1 was better than bass boost 2.  Always thought that bass boost 2 got a bit muddy.
  
 In terms of the NX3 I would say that the bass boost is just ok- not great, but i wouldn't really buy it for this feature.  It can tend to make the sound a little muddy, as others have said.  i think it has plenty of low end body already.
  
 In regards to the A3 being the same as the E11 - it's not.  It is a different beast and only has one level of bass boost - but this is done really well.  The A3 is a step up from the E11.
  
 The E12 is a great amp with a bass boost that is done really well.  If I had to choose between the NX3 and the E12 for bass boost purposes, I would go for the E12.
  
 Hope this helps
  
 cheers
 john


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

hay2014 said:


> I have both the E11 and the Topping NX3.  In regards to the E11 it has two different bass boosts and the NX3 has one.  I always thought that the E11 bass boost 1 was better than bass boost 2.  Always thought that bass boost 2 got a bit muddy.
> 
> In terms of the NX3 I would say that the bass boost is just ok- not great, but i wouldn't really buy it for this feature.  It can tend to make the sound a little muddy, as others have said.  i think it has plenty of low end body already.
> 
> ...


 

 The thing is, I have seen a video review saying that the bass boost on the E12 is barely anything compared to the E11. The E12 bass boost may well be much cleaner but the difference will probably hardly be noticeable on my headphones. Even the E11 on bass boost 2 is only a small difference on some types of music. (I am aware that it will mess it up on headphones that have more bass than mine)
 With my headphones, the E11 on bass boost 2 suits them really well. My headphones have very little bass and very sharp treble so I don't think adding a fair bit of bass should sound bad with my headphones even if the amp is on the warmish side already.
  
 Can you describe the difference between bass boost on level 2 on the E11 and the bass switch on on the NX3? If the NX3 boosts it just as much or maybe a little more at around the same frequency, then I would have though it would suit my headphones really well.
 I have been looking for someone who has both of these and can compare them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## hay2014

You must have some super light headphones in the bass region TheGiantHogweed.ar as strong as the bass boost on the E11 on setting 2.  That is one of the biggest bass boosts going I think and lots of people found it to be a bit too much, but if your headphones are bright and have no bass then that is a strong bass boost on the E11 on 2.
  
 I would say the bass boost is stronger on the NX3 in the mid bass region whilst the E12 seems like a subtle bass boost but it does boost nicely in the sub bass region. 
  
 You may wanna consider getting some headphones with a bit more bass?  If not and you want a gadget to give you super bass then the E12 on setting 2 adds a huge wollop.
  
 Sometime ago there used to be an amp called the Z02 that was supposed to nothing but add huge amounts of bass.  you might check that one out if you want super bass.
  
 Overall though the Nx3 is not gonna give you the bass boost that the E11 does on settinng 2.
  
 Hope this helps.


----------



## hay2014

I am so sorry for that last half garbled post.  Having slight computer issues, but have them sorted now.
  
 The basic thing I was trying to say is that the bass boost on the NX3 is not as strong as the E11 on setting 2, which packs a huge wollop of bass. The NX3 mostly produces bass to my ears in the mid bass region.  It tends to muddy up the sound IMO and so I tend to leave it alone.
  
 I would say if you are looking for that huge wollop of bass from a headphone amp then search maybe in forums and on ebay etc for the digizoid Z02 which did just bass mainly to a huge level, or get yourself another e11 if you like the setting 2 for bass and your current one is clapped out.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

hay2014 said:


> I am so sorry for that last half garbled post.  Having slight computer issues, but have them sorted now.
> 
> The basic thing I was trying to say is that the bass boost on the NX3 is not as strong as the E11 on setting 2, which packs a huge wollop of bass. The NX3 mostly produces bass to my ears in the mid bass region.  It tends to muddy up the sound IMO and so I tend to leave it alone.
> 
> I would say if you are looking for that huge wollop of bass from a headphone amp then search maybe in forums and on ebay etc for the digizoid Z02 which did just bass mainly to a huge level, or get yourself another e11 if you like the setting 2 for bass and your current one is clapped out.




My Audio Technica ATH-AD700s do have bass, it is deep but just very quiet and you hardly feel it. The E11 did a great job as getting them to sound more neutral if you know what I mean. So long as the recording of the music was desent and the E11 was plugged into a reasonable output, it tended to sound pretty clean with my headphones on bass boost 2. 

From what you have said, it now does look like the NX3 won't suit me that well if it is more the mid bass and the quantity isn't as much as the E11. The E12 costs about 3 times what my E11 did. What is the bass boost like on the E12 comapred to the E11? FiiO say it boost the bass by 5db. I still think that is a bit much for me to pay considering all I want is something like the E11 again. 

I think would buy the E11 second hand if I could find it somewhere. Only if it was under £30 though as I only paid a tiny bit more than that for it new. 

If it is quite difficult to find what I am after, I mayby should stick with what I have. It works fine so long as I don't adjust the volume. Even when I do move the dial, It doesn't always cause the amplifier to pop, crackle and turn on and off. That is just what happens some of the time.


----------



## Light - Man

hay2014 said:


> I am so sorry for that last half garbled post.  Having slight computer issues, but have them sorted now.
> 
> The basic thing I was trying to say is that the bass boost on the NX3 is not as strong as the E11 on setting 2, which packs a huge wollop of bass. The NX3 mostly produces bass to my ears in the mid bass region.  It tends to muddy up the sound IMO and so I tend to leave it alone.
> 
> I would say if you are looking for that huge wollop of bass from a headphone amp then search maybe in forums and on ebay etc for the digizoid Z02 which did just bass mainly to a huge level, or get yourself another e11 if you like the setting 2 for bass and your current one is clapped out.


 
  
 Your posts make good sense to me and are very informative and helpful to people!
  
 I also think he is making a mistake by building a setup around a fundamentally flawed headphone.
  
 You might let us know how the E12 compares to the NX3.
  
 I had the E12A and NX3 as I have said but not at the same time.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

light - man said:


> Your posts make good sense to me and are very informative and helpful to people!
> 
> I also think he is making a mistake by building a setup around a fundamentally flawed headphone.
> 
> ...




Since I think my headphones sound great when I have an amplifier such as the E11 and the fact that I got the E11 at such a low price, I thought that surely it would be cheaper to get an amplifier that makes my headphones sound the way I want them to compared to buying a new pair of headphones. I am really happy with everything about my headphones other than the fact the bass is just a little quiet and weak. To me, it really isn't worth getting a new pair of headphones considering this issue was so easy to solve when I bought the E11.

From what I have read, it is very hard to get a pair of headphones that have the same open airy soundstage as the Audio Technica ATH-AD700s. By getting A new pair of headphones, I would loose all the things I love about these.

Quite some time ago, I did ask what headphones could be a good replacement for mine and there were not many options if I am wanting the same sort of sound that they have but just with more bass. Espacially for the price I paid. They were under £100.


----------



## hay2014

Thanks light-man!
  
 Funny enough I have been backward and forwarding between these two amps on my commute to work so can give a bit of run down for you.
  
 I would say that the E12 has more forward mids than the NX3 and that the E12 also has more detail at the top end.
  
 The soundstage on the NX3 is definitely wider than the E12, but I like the soundstage on the E12 as the mids are a little more forward.
  
 I would also say that the E12 is emerging as my favourite amp out of the two.  I just like the way the music seems to flow out of it and it is definitely more fun in my opinion than the NX3.
  
 The NX3 is a good amp though.  It is very non fatiguing too. probably not as 'fun' as the E12,   Though it does feels soothing and easy to listen to for long periods.
  
 I would say the bass on the E12 is better.  I really love it.  It has nice impact and weight.
  
 I am happy I own both but if I was pushed to give one up, it would be the NX3.  
  
 I think the E12 could happily compete with amps that are a hundred dollars more than it.  I know, because I am lucky enough to own some.  the E12 punches above its weight.
  
 But for $90 Aud the NX3 is probably the best amp in that price range.  Better than the Fiio A3.
  
 Hope this helps


----------



## hay2014

If you love your headphones and you like the setup you had, then I would just search for a replacement E12.  they can be found around for not too much if you put in the effort.  I got a used one not long ago for AUD 60.
  
 Good luck!


----------



## hay2014

thegianthogweed said:


> Since I think my headphones sound great when I have an amplifier such as the E11 and the fact that I got the E11 at such a low price, I thought that surely it would be cheaper to get an amplifier that makes my headphones sound the way I want them to compared to buying a new pair of headphones. I am really happy with everything about my headphones other than the fact the bass is just a little quiet and weak. To me, it really isn't worth getting a new pair of headphones considering this issue was so easy to solve when I bought the E11.
> 
> From what I have read, it is very hard to get a pair of headphones that have the same open airy soundstage as the Audio Technica ATH-AD700s. By getting A new pair of headphones, I would loose all the things I love about these.
> 
> Quite some time ago, I did ask what headphones could be a good replacement for mine and there were not many options if I am wanting the same sort of sound that they have but just with more bass. Espacially for the price I paid. They were under £100.


 
 f you love your headphones and you like the setup you had, then I would just search for a replacement E11.  they can be found around for not too much if you put in the effort.  I got a used one not long ago for AUD 60.
  
 Good luck!


----------



## Dexter22

hay2014 said:


> f you love your headphones and you like the setup you had, then I would just search for a replacement E11.  they can be found around for not too much if you put in the effort.  I got a used one not long ago for AUD 60.
> 
> Good luck!


 
 Currently they sell in Germany for 58 €. Seems like a good deal, http://www.ebay.de/itm/Topping-NX3-Stereo-HIFI-Audio-Headphone-Verstarker-Amplifier-Kopfhorerverstarker/381575418529?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131017132637%26meid%3D60653da1e10e4d39900f58a4431cc0b0%26pid%3D100033%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D301891920652.... If they are right competition for the E12, then then this is less than half of its price. I have the E12, and I really liked it, though I prefered it to have a wider soundstage. But as someone mentioned, the body to the mids is just huge so it keeps, me forgeting that I always wanted something wider! Did anyone get this from this place I mentioned? By the way E12 here is 149€ in most online shops.


----------



## Light - Man

dexter22 said:


> Currently they sell in Germany for 58 €. Seems like a good deal, http://www.ebay.de/itm/Topping-NX3-Stereo-HIFI-Audio-Headphone-Verstarker-Amplifier-Kopfhorerverstarker/381575418529?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131017132637%26meid%3D60653da1e10e4d39900f58a4431cc0b0%26pid%3D100033%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D301891920652.... If they are right competition for the E12, then then this is less than half of its price. I have the E12, and I really liked it, though I prefered it to have a wider soundstage. But as someone mentioned, the body to the mids is just huge so it keeps, me forgeting that I always wanted something wider! Did anyone get this from this place I mentioned? By the way E12 here is 149€ in most online shops.


 
  
 I had an NX3 and I doubt that the NX3 would be an upgrade on your Fiio E12? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 However it is a very tempting price and it is a much neater amp than the E12.


----------



## hay2014

dexter22 said:


> Currently they sell in Germany for 58 €. Seems like a good deal, http://www.ebay.de/itm/Topping-NX3-Stereo-HIFI-Audio-Headphone-Verstarker-Amplifier-Kopfhorerverstarker/381575418529?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131017132637%26meid%3D60653da1e10e4d39900f58a4431cc0b0%26pid%3D100033%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D301891920652.... If they are right competition for the E12, then then this is less than half of its price. I have the E12, and I really liked it, though I prefered it to have a wider soundstage. But as someone mentioned, the body to the mids is just huge so it keeps, me forgeting that I always wanted something wider! Did anyone get this from this place I mentioned? By the way E12 here is 149€ in most online shops.


 
  
  
 Hi Dexter22
  
 I don't think the NX3 is competition for the E12.  i think the E12 is better in nearly every area, except perhaps for soundstage.  The NX3 has good soundstage and for the money is a good buy, but it is kinda flat in the upper mids and treble region comparative to the E12.  For the money, the NX3 is a good amp... but IMO cannot be compared the E12, which has better fidelity and resolution.


----------



## Taggerung

Question answered earlier.


----------



## Decommo

May I know what the difference among NX1, NX2 and NX3? I understand that NX2 is DAC/AMP combo but the other are pure amp. How does it compare NX1 and NX2 in terms of AMP section? I was going to purchase NX3 but I like clean, transparent SQ so I am more inclined to NX1 but NX2 has DAC combo and prices are not much different between the two so not sure...Is NX2 has same sound sig as NX1? If so, how powerful NX2 against NX1 in terms of output power? Anyone can help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Sulbh

Can anyone compare NX2 and NX3?


----------



## DjBobby

decommo said:


> May I know what the difference among NX1, NX2 and NX3? I understand that NX2 is DAC/AMP combo but the other are pure amp. How does it compare NX1 and NX2 in terms of AMP section? I was going to purchase NX3 but I like clean, transparent SQ so I am more inclined to NX1 but NX2 has DAC combo and prices are not much different between the two so not sure...Is NX2 has same sound sig as NX1? If so, how powerful NX2 against NX1 in terms of output power? Anyone can help would be greatly appreciated


 

 I've compared once NX1 and NX2 in the NX1 thread post #1887 and post #1889.


----------



## Decommo

djbobby said:


> decommo said:
> 
> 
> > May I know what the difference among NX1, NX2 and NX3? I understand that NX2 is DAC/AMP combo but the other are pure amp. How does it compare NX1 and NX2 in terms of AMP section? I was going to purchase NX3 but I like clean, transparent SQ so I am more inclined to NX1 but NX2 has DAC combo and prices are not much different between the two so not sure...Is NX2 has same sound sig as NX1? If so, how powerful NX2 against NX1 in terms of output power? Anyone can help would be greatly appreciated
> ...


 
  
 Thank you very much. It was very helpful. I will get NX2 very soon.


----------



## Podster

decommo said:


> Thank you very much. It was very helpful. I will get NX2 very soon.


 

 Never tried the NX3 but agree completely with DJBobby on the NX2 as I have both 1 & 2. One will reach a little higher in power output but is noisier than the NX2 which like DJ said is warmer and more analog sounding for me, very refined is how I would put it plus you have the bonus of a very nice little DAC
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I pretty much use my NX2 with my X3ii all the time as it does not take away any of the X3ii SQ
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Enjoy your NX2 when it arrives


----------



## Sulbh

Can anyone compare NX2 and NX3.


----------



## rezadi

How about the NX3 Noise level compared to the NX1?
 I noticed that NX1 have little noise but for me it's not a problem.


----------



## Sulbh

How is NX3 compare to NX2?


----------



## hummerheads

Dear friends ,I have sony xperia z ultra but a max volume is so small and it doesent enough for me ,i want more .please help me to chose which will be beter for this target nx 1 ,nx 2 or topping nx 3.I just want to gain max volume ,thank u))


----------



## Podster

hummerheads said:


> Dear friends ,I have sony xperia z ultra but a max volume is so small and it doesent enough for me ,i want more .please help me to chose which will be beter for this target nx 1 ,nx 2 or topping nx 3.I just want to gain max volume ,thank u))


 

 I have a NX1 and 2 but not a 3. I understand the NX3 is a cleaner version of the 1 but at that price point $80 you could look into some other options like a JDS CMOY BB v2, the dual 9 volt version would drive a 600Ohm! (well maybe) Maybe FiiO A3/Q1?


----------



## Sulbh

podster said:


> I have a NX1 and 2 but not a 3. I understand the NX3 is a cleaner version of the 1 but at that price point $80 you could look into some other options like a JDS CMOY BB v2, the dual 9 volt version would drive a 600Ohm! (well maybe) Maybe FiiO A3/Q1?


 
 How is NX2 compared to ipod touch?


----------



## Podster

sulbh said:


> How is NX2 compared to ipod touch?



NX2 is very transparent to me, it adds volume and punch. Mine is usually stacked with my X3II. My NX1 is on one of my touch's, not sure why other than they sound good together but remember thats just me


----------



## BogdanUK

I had the NX1 and bought sometime ago the NX3. It does make a difference in sound quality especially with the bass reproduction. I am using right now the JVC HAFX1X in-ear headphones but i am not very pleased so i will get the ATH-CSK990 Solid Bass as i heard are much much better in any way.


----------



## subwoofer

Having both the NX3 and E12 I thought I would add my observations to the discussion.
  
  
 Quote:


hay2014 said:


> Thanks light-man!
> 
> Funny enough I have been backward and forwarding between these two amps on my commute to work so can give a bit of run down for you.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I would agree with almost all of this except the sound stage being better on the NX3. The NX3 is extremely easy to listen to and definitely non-fatiguing, but can dull down the sound of some headphones.
  
  


hay2014 said:


> Hi Dexter22
> 
> I don't think the NX3 is competition for the E12.  i think the E12 is better in nearly every area, except perhaps for soundstage.  The NX3 has good soundstage and for the money is a good buy, but it is kinda flat in the upper mids and treble region comparative to the E12.  For the money, the NX3 is a good amp... but IMO cannot be compared the E12, which has better fidelity and resolution.


 
  
 Incredible value for money, but the NX3 is outshone by the E12, and I would definitely pick up the E12 most of the time.
  
  


hay2014 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I haven't got the E12A but I do have the Fiio E12, so I can make some comparisons there.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Definitely a pairing consideration. The NX3 is 'easy listening' but slightly dull, the E12 is bright and engaging without being harsh. Clearly some combinations of the amp and headphones work better and can suit the listener's preference or type of music being listened to.
  
 One other observation is that the NX3 is very very low on hiss (it needs to be extremely quiet with very sensitive earphones to notice anything, whereas the E12 has an obvious hiss between tracks with IEMs and just about noticeable hiss with full size headphones.


----------



## apaar123

how does it compare to fiio e17k?


----------



## apaar123

what is the maximum impedance for which it can give good power?


----------



## apaar123

which dac chipset is present in it?


----------



## MrRzepa

@apaar123,
NX3 doesn't have DAC, only amplifier.


----------



## magitka27

Anybody still here? I bought nx3 just a couple days ago, does it has enough power to listen any high impedance earbud like Seahf ld 4.0 400ohm , ty hi-z 400ohm ?


----------



## ballog

magitka27 said:


> Anybody still here? I bought nx3 just a couple days ago, does it has enough power to listen any high impedance earbud like Seahf ld 4.0 400ohm , ty hi-z 400ohm ?


 
 Would be very interested for a feedback too - anyone out there?


----------



## Kezrojojo

Hi everyone, 
  
 Does anyone know whether the NX3 blocks DC on the input? I would like to remove the caps on my DIYmod iPod if so.
  
 After looking at the internals of the NX3, I can only see the Wima caps without bypass caps -  as suggested here by another member, it seems like the NX1 version does block input DC http://www.head-fi.org/t/696825/topping-nx1-portable-headphone-amplifier-impressions-thread/1515#post_11312285
  
 Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## wfmsiekierka

[QUOTE = "subwoofer, stanowisko: 12899015, członek: 36735"] Mając pozywaj NX3, jak i E12, pomyślałem, że dodam swoje obserwacje do dyskusji.


 Zacytować:



 Zgodzi się na zważanie, zording tego, że skryptata jest lepsza na NX3. NX3 jest bardzo łatwy w słuchaniu i utracony, ale może osłabić słuchawkę.





 Niewiarygodna wartość dla pieniędzy, ale NX3 jest przestarzały przez E12 i wybierz wybrałbym E12 przez czas czasu.





 Zdecydowanie kwestia parowania. NX3 to "łatwy do słuchania", ale nieco nudny, E12 jest jasny i wciągający, bez bycia szorstkim. Oczywiście niektóre kombinacje wzmacniacza i słuchawek zmniejsza lepiej i preferując słuchalność lub typowi słuchanej muzyki.

 Inną obserwacją jest to, że NX3 ma bardzo niski poziom syczenia, podczas gdy E12 ma wyraźny syk między ścieżkami IEM i prawie słyszalnie syk z pełnowymiarowymi słuchawkami. [/ ZACYTOWAĆ]


subwoofer said:


> Having both the NX3 and E12 I thought I would add my observations to the discussion.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


----------



## wfmsiekierka

[QUOTE = "subwoofer, stanowisko: 12899015, członek: 36735"] Mając pozywaj NX3, jak i E12, pomyślałem, że dodam jego obserwacje do dyskusji.


 Zacytować:



 Zgodzie się na zważanie, zapisując, że skryptata jest lepsza na NX3. NX3 jest bardzo łatwy w słuchaniu i utraceniu, ale może osłabić słuchawkę.





 Niewiarygodna wartość dla pieniędzy, ale NX3 jest przestarzały przez E12 i wybierz wybrałbym E12 przez czas czasu.





 Zdecydowanie kwestia parowania. NX3 na "łatwy do słuchania", ale nieco nudny, E12 jest jasny i wciągający, bez bycia szorstkim. Oczywiście niektóre kombinacje wzmacniacza i dzwonek wykazują lepiej preferującą słuchalność lub typowi słuchanej muzyki.

 Inną obserwacją jest to, że NX3 ma bardzo niski poziom syczenia, podczas gdy E12 ma wyraźny syk między ścieżkami IEM i prawie słyszalnie syk z pełnowymiarowymi słuchawkami. [/ ZACYTOWAĆ]


subwoofer said:


> Having both the NX3 and E12 I thought I would add my observations to the discussion.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


----------



## wfmsiekierka

[QUOTE = "wfmsiekierka, post: 14086550, członek: 492674"] [QUOTE = "subwoofer, stanowisko: 12899015, członek: 36735"] Mając pozywaj NX3, jak i E12, pomyślałem, że dodam jego obserwacje do dyskusji.


 Zacytować:



 Zgodzie się na zważanie, zapisując, że skryptata jest lepsza na NX3. NX3 jest bardzo łatwy w słuchaniu i utraceniu, ale może osłabić słuchawkę.





 Niewiarygodna wartość dla pieniędzy, ale NX3 jest przestarzały przez E12 i wybierz wybrałbym E12 przez czas czasu.





 Zdecydowanie kwestia parowania. NX3 na "łatwy do słuchania", ale nieco nudny, E12 jest jasny i wciągający, bez bycia szorstkim. Oczywiście niektóre kombinacje wzmacniacza i dzwonek wskazują lepiej preferującą słuchalność lub typowi słuchanej muzyki.

 Inną obserwacją jest to, że NX3 ma bardzo niski poziom syczenia, podczas gdy E12 ma wyraźny syk między ścieżkami IEM i prawie słyszalnie syk z pełnowymiarowymi słuchawkami. [/ ZACYTOWAĆ] [/ CYOTE]


----------



## wfmsiekierka (Mar 6, 2018)

Witam
Mam galaxy s7 edge, wczoraj zamówiłem topping NX3, teraz chciałbym kupić słuchawkę, co łódź zrobić w tym zestawie? Słucham muzyki elektronicznej, wokal Deep house, Soulful house.
Może fiio f9 28ohm?
 NX3 napędza słuchawki 16-300ohm i tu pytanie, kupić fiio f9 28ohm czy słuchawki na przykład 200-250ohm, za tak to jakie polecicie?
Budżet 50-100 $, jeśli tak naprawdę będzie warto 150 $ (rodzimy się pytanie, czy galaxy s7 edge + topping nx3 będzie wystarczająco dobry dla słuchawek 100 $ +) Szukam słuchawek dokanałowych, na miasto,.
Przypomniały mi się słuchawki Ostry kc06a i fiio ex1, dobre wystarczająco?


----------

